# The cost of water?



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi, we just finished 4 days exploring Lakeside (love it) and will now go to Colima and then Cuyutlan. What we've noticed is a lot of sprinklers and hoses keeping plants and lawns from drying out (this is the dry season after all). 

We're thinking about coming back next year and renting for 2-4 months. In looking at ads for rentals I see some places include water in the rent (I assume there is no jardin with those) and some don't. Because the particular water needs would vary tremendously depending on how much water is used outdoors/size of the jardin, I would like to ask how much city water costs? Is there a charge for sewer as well? 

I did a quick search in older posts, but didn't see this one answered. Sorry if it missed it!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Water is more than the property taxes and it can depend on the size of the house the number of bathroom and the size of the property or it can be metered so it depends..


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

rohbear said:


> Hi, we just finished 4 days exploring Lakeside (love it)


Don't suppose you could expound on that for I will be there in 3 weeks?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

rohbear said:


> Hi, we just finished 4 days exploring Lakeside (love it) and will now go to Colima and then Cuyutlan. What we've noticed is a lot of sprinklers and hoses keeping plants and lawns from drying out (this is the dry season after all).
> 
> We're thinking about coming back next year and renting for 2-4 months. In looking at ads for rentals I see some places include water in the rent (I assume there is no jardin with those) and some don't. Because the particular water needs would vary tremendously depending on how much water is used outdoors/size of the jardin, I would like to ask how much city water costs? Is there a charge for sewer as well?
> 
> I did a quick search in older posts, but didn't see this one answered. Sorry if it missed it!


There is no charge for sewer. I don't have my bills accessible at the moment, so this is from memory. I pay about $50 mxn/month for around 3 cubic meters of water = 3000 liters = 660 gal. This is for one person with no plants. There is a 10% discount for paying annually in advance, and x% discount for seniors who are Mexican citizens.

Drinking water in 19 liter garafons is a separate issue, obviously.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Most small towns don't have water meters ... so like here we pay a flat rate. 1000+ per year for water only. 1500 is you have sewer


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

In Guayabetos we have no meters, I pay $150 USD a year ( minus 10% for paying it all in January ) but I have a pool so they charge a little more...
This year my property taxes were raised from $28 USD to $31USD......


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In Ajijic, there are meters, lump sums calculated according to a formula and also some gated communities have their own wells so unless you ask to see the bill it is hard to say what the water cost.
I went on meter and pay more than I used to pay as a lump sum but for some other people they say they pay less..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Chicois I would assume you pay in pesos.No?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

citlali said:


> Chicois I would assume you pay in pesos.No?


Of course, in my little town they would laugh me out the door if I brought USD in to pay with...I just used the USD on this board so most understand...

P.S. What's happening with dog? You can PM me the answer.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

By coincidence I just found a pamphlet about water cost, if you are metered the water cost:
0 10 cubic meter /2.02 pesos
11 a 20 9.74 pesos
and so on until
101 a 150 13.84 pesos and above 150 cubic meter 15.88 per cubic meter

If you are not metered they have a formula with number of bathroom , size of garden pool no pool square meter of the house etc.. to try to estimate what yo use..


----------



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks to all the responders! Good info! Today, back in Ajijic, we stopped in at LCS and a woman there showed us her bill from her gated community's well. She has a lawn and two pools, and paid 2.75 per cu meter. The 1st qtr bill was 692 MXN


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

There must be a minimum charge in addition to the per cubic meter rate. I see no correlation between what I pay each month and how much I use. Over the past year, my usage has varied between 1 and 3 cu meters/month and my bill has varied between 30 and 40 pesos, with no obvious correlation. The one month I used 3 cu meters, I was charged 33 pesos. The month I was charged 40 pesos, I only used 2 cu meters.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes the calculation seems to be a little mysterious...


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We have a community well. We are charged 5 pesos per cubic meter of water. They bill us twice a year. The charge for the water also includes the cost of the electricity to run the pumps and any repairs required. In fact - I think the water itself is free.

Our usage varies wildly based on the time of year. The last six months of last year we used 213 meters of water - but the range was from 15 to 82 meters. One neighbor used 1116 meters in the same six month period.


----------



## realtorincancun (Apr 10, 2017)

here in cancun water bill is monthly . i average about 300 mxn per month or less.


----------

